# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  New Scrub - Very Frightened / Nervous

## wnateg

Hello,

I just received a new Jayapura scrub python last week. I was told she was about 2 years old (I would say 6 ft.) and feeding weekly on small rats. When I first got her out of the box, she was very frightened and tried to escape, peeing and pooping. Pretty normal, though my emerald tree boa was a lot less nervous when I got her. Sometimes when I enter the room, I see her dart back into her hide. She will not leave the hide when I am in the room, but she will explore when I am not. I figured it was a long shot, but I tried to feed her this weekend. No dice, but I figure it was probably too early to try that.

My question is what's the proper methods and timeline for trying to get her to warm up to me? Should I leave her to hide? Should I handle her regularly even though she's desperate to escape? I was thinking maybe leaving the f/t rat during the night, so she could eat without me being there. I have never seen a snake so frightened before, so I'm just not sure what the best strategy is. With scrubs reputation, I definitely want to get her used to me as much as possible before she grows up.

Considering I just got her, I am sure her temperament will change, but I want to make the right moves early.

Thank you.

----------


## wnateg

I know there are a lot of posts about nervous snakes; I just figure it's always better to ask than not.

I would suspect the nervousness will subside over more time.

I did read a post about putting the snake into a bath, then putting your arm in as an escape, so they associate you with security. Seems pretty drastic, but it is interesting.

----------


## bcr229

Did her prior owner say anything about her temperament, or how often she was handled?  Some keepers only pick up or move their snakes when the enclosure needs to be cleaned, and even then it's just to put the snake into a temporary tub and back.

What kind of enclosure (glass-sided, PVC, melamine, or ...)?

Is she in a minimal QT setup?

----------


## wnateg

> Did her prior owner say anything about her temperament, or how often she was handled?  Some keepers only pick up or move their snakes when the enclosure needs to be cleaned, and even then it's just to put the snake into a temporary tub and back.
> 
> What kind of enclosure (glass-sided, PVC, melamine, or ...)?
> 
> Is she in a minimal QT setup?



I got her from Joe Switalski. He didn't mention handling frequency, as the original ad was for a different scrub, but it had just sold, so he mentioned a jayapura male and female instead (I just bought the female). The pictures he sent was of them being handled and they seemed fine.

Right now she is in a temporary sterilite tote (papertowels, hide, climbing branches, water bowl) while I finish her permanent enclosure over the next month or so. It's clear on all sides, but it is not in rack, so I was thinking about using some construction paper to black out some of the sides for a better sense of security.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-09-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I haven't heard about the arm in the bathtub trick but I wouldn't recommend it. I would suggest giving her more time to acclimate. Try getting her to eat 2-3 times before attempting to handle her. I've had my scrub for a little over a year and even though he's gotten quite a bit better, he's still more defensive than any of my other snakes. Kinda comes with the territory sometimes. I have noticed that it's much easier to remove him from his hides than it is from a perch. They're a very cool species but you have to stay on your toes with them. They can be a little unpredictable. Best wishes with your new girl!  :Snake:

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-22-2019),Gio (08-19-2019),_GoingPostal_ (08-23-2019),_wnateg_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> I haven't heard about the arm in the bathtub trick but I wouldn't recommend it. I would suggest giving her more time to acclimate. Try getting her to eat 2-3 times before attempting to handle her. I've had my scrub for a little over a year and even though he's gotten quite a bit better, he's still more defensive than any of my other snakes. Kinda comes with the territory sometimes. I have noticed that it's much easier to remove him from his hides than it is from a perch. They're a very cool species but you have to stay on your toes with them. They can be a little unpredictable. Best wishes with your new girl!


I was actually hoping you would respond. Your scrub is very pretty.

That was about the response I was expecting. Thank you!

And yea, I generally don't remove from a perch. Makes it hard to handle my emerald tree boa that is always perched, but sometimes the stars align.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-19-2019),Gio (08-19-2019)

----------


## 303_enfield

As stated more time. Then I would do the tap an handle. Start slow, she will let you know if it's time to go back.

Now, post her pic.

----------


## wnateg

> As stated more time. Then I would do the tap an handle. Start slow, she will let you know if it's time to go back.
> 
> Now, post her pic.


I haven't gotten a good picture myself yet, but here's one from the breeder. She's just much larger than this picture.

----------

_303_enfield_ (08-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-22-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I think you'll enjoy the scrub experience. Very nice animals! i definitely agree with tap training as mentioned earlier.

----------

_wnateg_ (08-22-2019)

----------


## 303_enfield

> I haven't gotten a good picture myself yet, but here's one from the breeder. She's just much larger than this picture.


Beautiful!

----------

_wnateg_ (08-22-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> They're both gorgeous. Which one did you choose?


The female. I think that's the bottom one in the picture, because it looks like the top has a band I don't recall seeing. When she warms up, I'll see about getting a picture myself.

----------


## Team Slytherin

Congrats on your new pickup! Shes gorgeous! Joe always gets his hands on killer animals. Did he mention whether she is WC or CB? Id say the likelihood is very high that she has been handled very little, if at all, in her two years of life. So she will probably just require some patience. 

Interesting that she she did not eat for you. Did you mention her current setup? One thing that should be mentioned is that scrubs are NOTORIOUSLY cage defensive. Once out, she will likely calm down. Its the getting her out thats the trick  :Wink:  

In that respect, a glove might help you feel more confident when its time for removal. (Anyone who says gloves are for sissies has never been bitten by an arboreal snake. She has teeth like your ETB and will not hesitate to use them on your face)  as scrubs gain size, it is also helpful to use a basking shelf or removable perches in the cage, rather than branches. (I have not yet made this transition and simply dont bother trying to move my scrub when hes perched anymore. Not worth the fight.)

You will be do delighted with this animal, though she may require extra patience. Scrubs are fiercely intelligent and handling is definitely about respect, rather than domination. 2 years later and I still sometimes have to just quietly set my hand in my scrubs cage for a little to see how he feels about it that particular day. Hes the tamest, sweetest scrubby I know, yet he still never comes out of his cage willingly.

Youre in for such a treat!

----------

*bcr229* (08-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-23-2019),_wnateg_ (08-23-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Congrats on your new pickup! Shes gorgeous! Joe always gets his hands on killer animals. Did he mention whether she is WC or CB? Id say the likelihood is very high that she has been handled very little, if at all, in her two years of life. So she will probably just require some patience. 
> 
> Interesting that she she did not eat for you. Did you mention her current setup? One thing that should be mentioned is that scrubs are NOTORIOUSLY cage defensive. Once out, she will likely calm down. Its the getting her out thats the trick  
> 
> In that respect, a glove might help you feel more confident when its time for removal. (Anyone who says gloves are for sissies has never been bitten by an arboreal snake. She has teeth like your ETB and will not hesitate to use them on your face)  as scrubs gain size, it is also helpful to use a basking shelf or removable perches in the cage, rather than branches. (I have not yet made this transition and simply dont bother trying to move my scrub when hes perched anymore. Not worth the fight.)
> 
> You will be do delighted with this animal, though she may require extra patience. Scrubs are fiercely intelligent and handling is definitely about respect, rather than domination. 2 years later and I still sometimes have to just quietly set my hand in my scrubs cage for a little to see how he feels about it that particular day. Hes the tamest, sweetest scrubby I know, yet he still never comes out of his cage willingly.
> 
> Youre in for such a treat!


Thank you! I appreciate you putting so much thought into a reply.

I believe she is CH. I've only handled her twice. Once to get her out of the shipping box and once more to adjust something in her tote (she is in a plastic tote while I work on her permanent enclosure), and both times all she did was desperately try to get away while peeing and pooping. So much so that it seemed rude to try to hold her for any extended period of time. I've seen her peak her head out of her hide periodically, but not much else. I'm going to try to feed again tomorrow. I will certainly update the results.

----------


## wnateg

Dangled a ft small rat outside of the hide for a bit, she didn't come out, so I left it overnight, and when I woke up, it was still there.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Dangled a ft small rat outside of the hide for a bit, she didn't come out, so I left it overnight, and when I woke up, it was still there.


Well you've only had her for what, a week+?  And she's 2 years old, so I'd assume it's far more stressful on her that her entire world has just radically changed.  She feels 
very threatened, & with nervous re-homed snakes, it's often best not to even try to feed for 2+ weeks while they settle in, as they may regurgitate what they swallow just because they're still panicked.  Note, I have no experience with these specifically, but just known many snakes of all kinds for many years...just be patient.  Very patient.

These are not the calmest snakes to begin with, right?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   But in time your efforts should pay off, & she's very pretty btw.  At first I thought you got a 2-headed snake, from the photo... :Very Happy:

----------

_wnateg_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Well you've only had her for what, a week?  And she's 2 years old, so I'd assume it's far more stressful on her that her entire world has just radically changed.  She feels 
> very threatened, & with nervous re-homed snakes, it's often best not to even try to feed for 2 weeks while they settle in, as they may regurgitate what they swallow just 
> because they're still panicked.  Note, I have no experience with these specifically, but just known many snakes of all kinds for many years...just be patient.  Very patient.
> These are not the calmest snakes to begin with, right?    But in time your efforts should pay off, & she's very pretty btw.  At first I thought you got a 2-headed snake, 
> from the photo...


Yea, that definitely all makes sense. It just makes me worry a lot when my pets aren't happy. Makes me want to do something, but there's really nothing to be done but wait I suppose.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yea, that definitely all makes sense. It just makes me worry a lot when my pets aren't happy. Makes me want to do something, but there's really nothing to be done but wait I suppose.


I know the feeling...but remember that even a captive-bred snake is still a "wild" snake at heart.  Be patient, try to imagine how crazy this all seems to her.  She assumes 
you're a predator, that's all that picks up a snake in nature, so it takes time to change her mind.  The snakes we have to work the hardest on can be the most rewarding 
though, in the long-run when we succeed.   :Snake:

----------

_wnateg_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Could she possibly be preparing to shed? If she's hiding day and night I wouldn't rule it out. In any event, don't worry about her not eating just yet. Double check your temps and if they're dialed in just leave her alone for 2 weeks before offering food again. Maybe she'll get build up an appetite in the interim. She's a well established animal at this point so it won't hurt to space out her feedings a bit. I feed my 2 y/o male a small or medium rat biweekly. I'm sure your girl will get on track soon.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-25-2019),_wnateg_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Could she possibly be preparing to shed? If she's hiding day and night I wouldn't rule it out. In any event, don't worry about her not eating just yet. Double check your temps and if they're dialed in just leave her alone for 2 weeks before offering food again. Maybe she'll get build up an appetite in the interim. She's a well established animal at this point so it won't hurt to space out her feedings a bit. I feed my 2 y/o male a small or medium rat biweekly. I'm sure your girl will get on track soon.


It's possible. I havent been able to get a good enough look at her to know for sure.

Alright, that sounds like a reasonable plan. Thank you!

----------


## wnateg

Good news. I installed a night vision camera to see if she was active when I was gone, as I hadn't seen her out for a week. And when I pulled it up in the chickfila drivethru, she was perched up on the wood. She was rubbing her face a lot, like she was trying to get shed off, but I didn't see any shed. So that was weird. The humidity is 70%, so it shouldn't be stuck, if it is shed. She went into hiding when I opened the front door, so I'm not sure.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-29-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Nevermind, it is shed. It's around her neck right now, so I'll keep an eye to make sure it comes off. I'll try not to move to give her some time.

That helps explain the no eating.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-29-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Check out this shed!!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Impressive!   :Good Job:   And now maybe she'll eat for you too.   :Wink:

----------

_wnateg_ (08-29-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Holy crap, that is a big shed! 😂 Yeah, it always seems to take mine much longer to go through the shedding process than other snakes. And the color change is so fast and subtle, you might not notice. Yay, maybe shell come out and play and snack for you now!

----------

_wnateg_ (08-30-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Did not eat  :Sad:  left it overnight. She crawled all over it, but didnt show any interest. She's still hiding everytime I'm nearby, so no chance she'll take it from tongs.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Did not eat  left it overnight. She crawled all over it, but didnt show any interest. She's still hiding everytime I'm nearby, so no chance she'll take it from tongs.


Rats!  -no pun intended  :Very Happy:   Just give it another week though, try not to worry.

----------

_wnateg_ (08-31-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Rats!  -no pun intended   Just give it another week though, try not to worry.


My ETB seems to have gone on hunger strike now too. Sigh
Murphys Law

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (09-01-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Are you warming the prey item up pretty good before offering it to your snake? And are you drop feeding initially or trying from tongs first? Your scrub is an established feeder and after a shed I'd think she'd be ready to eat. How are you heating your enclosure and what are your temps like?

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-31-2019),_wnateg_ (08-31-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Are you warming the prey item up pretty good before offering it to your snake? And are you drop feeding initially or trying from tongs first? Your scrub is an established feeder and after a shed I'd think she'd be ready to eat. How are you heating your enclosure and what are your temps like?


Yea, I thaw it with cold water, then warm water for like 20 minutes. I tried with tongs trying to bring her out of the hide for 5 minutes or so, until my arm is tired, but she wont come out, so I leave it.

Uth. Ambient 78. Hotspot 88-90.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Yea, I thaw it with cold water, then warm water for like 20 minutes. I tried with tongs trying to bring her out of the hide for 5 minutes or so, until my arm is tired, but she wont come out, so I leave it.
> 
> Uth. Ambient 78. Hotspot 88-90.


Does she have something to perch on? At this point I'd leave her completely alone, except for water changes, for a solid 2 weeks. She'll get hungry eventually and will start looking for food. I wouldn't even try feeding her until I saw her perched or roaming for food. Also, try superheating the rat with a hairdryer for a few seconds before offering it to your snake. I usually heat the rats up to about 100F.

----------

_wnateg_ (08-31-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Does she have something to perch on? At this point I'd leave her completely alone, except for water changes, for a solid 2 weeks. She'll get hungry eventually and will start looking for food. I wouldn't even try feeding her until I saw her perched or roaming for food. Also, try superheating the rat with a hairdryer for a few seconds before offering it to your snake. I usually the rats up to about 100F.


Since I've gotten the camera to watch, everytime I'm not nearby, she is perched or exploring.

I really think she does want food, but she is too nervous. That's the vibe I'm getting.

----------


## wnateg

I did the dance in front of her hide, but she didnt come out. Then I waited until she was roaming around. She struck at it a few times but wouldn't take it. So I've left it in there. So she still hasn't eaten since I've gotten her.

And my ETB hasnt eaten since 8/11, when she was previously taking meals like a champ. Nothing was changed with her.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I did the dance in front of her hide, but she didnt come out. Then I waited until she was roaming around. She struck at it a few times but wouldn't take it. So I've left it in there. So she still hasn't eaten since I've gotten her.
> 
> And my ETB hasnt eaten since 8/11, when she was previously taking meals like a champ. Nothing was changed with her.


"Mama said there'll be days like this..."   :Wink:   Snakes give us lots of practice dealing with frustration, for sure.

----------

_wnateg_ (09-21-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> "Mama said there'll be days like this..."    Snakes give us lots of practice dealing with frustration, for sure.


Yea, it be a weight off the shoulders when she finally eats, that's for sure.

And when my alligator snapping turtle grows up, so I can stop throwing rats into the woods

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm not sure why your girl still isn't eating W. It sounds like you're doing all the right things. My male hasn't missed a meal in the 14 months that I've had him. Do you have access to live feeders? You could see if that kicks her appetite into gear. You could also try a different prey type like a mouse or chick.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-22-2019),_wnateg_ (09-22-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> I'm not sure why your girl still isn't eating W. It sounds like you're doing all the right things. My male hasn't missed a meal in the 14 months that I've had him. Do you have access to live feeders? You could see if that kicks her appetite into gear. You could also try a different prey type like a mouse or chick.


Yes, I was on the same train of thought. I was thinking of trying a mouse, in case the breeder wasn't correct about the rats. Not to mention, she doesn't even act like the rat is food. When I leave it in there, she doesn't even seem to notice or care. I was worried about trying live because she just seems so timid.

Thank you!

----------


## wnateg

Got a live rat. Put it in the enclosure. Was waiting in the room, but she wouldn't come out, so I left, turned out the light, and watched from my camera. After a while, she came out, struck at the rat a few times, then just left it. The rat wasnt dead or anything, but she just perched up and ignored it, so I removed the rat. Now I have a rat I dont know what to do with and a snake that still wont eat. Next attempt: large mouse?

----------


## wnateg

I removed the hide on the right side so the rat couldn't hide.

----------


## Bogertophis

Was she eating rats previously for sure?  For a timid snake, I'd try to get either a rat pup (crawler) or a mouse (young hopper)...something that won't fight back 
effectively.  Maybe she will gain confidence that way?  Not that I can speak for scrubs (no experience with them) but some snakes just need to get a taste of the 
right thing, something they can easily over-power before they move up in size.

And as with any snakes, feeding regularly comes before any handling, especially such a high-strung species.

----------


## wnateg

> Was she eating rats previously for sure?  For a timid snake, I'd try to get either a rat pup (crawler) or a mouse (young hopper)...something that won't fight back 
> effectively.  Maybe she will gain confidence that way?  Not that I can speak for scrubs (no experience with them) but some snakes just need to get a taste of the 
> right thing, something they can easily over-power before they move up in size.


The breeder said ft small rats. But these experiences leave me to believe that wasnt really the case.

So my thought might be she was eating mice. And shes unfamiliar with rat scent, so shes just trying to defend, not feed?

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> The breeder said ft small rats. But these experiences leave me to believe that wasnt really the case.
> 
> So my thought might be she was eating mice. And shes unfamiliar with rat scent, so shes just trying to defend, not feed?


Could be.  Have you tried leaving f/t in cage at night & staying away until morning?  Seems like fear (either of prey, or of you, or both) keeps freaking her out & cancelling 
out her hunger.  

How often have you been trying to feed?  (best not to offer more than once a week, just makes 'em more nervous)

----------


## wnateg

8/25 - ft small rat, left overnight
Shed 8/29
8/31 - ft small rat, left overnight
9/7 - ft small rat, left overnight, struck at it
9/21 - ft small rat, left overnight
9/28 - live small rat, struck at it

Only once did she acknowledge that the rat was prey, when I caught her out and about and offered it. She struck, but seemed to be self defence, not feeding.

And after I dangle for 5 minutes or so, I leave the room because she is scared of me, so I dont want to disturb her.

And just to keep everyone updated on the situation:
Humidity is about 65%
Cool side is about 80 and warm side is about 90, hides on both sidds
Shes in that tub in that picture, it's about 3 ft long. Shes about high 6, maybe 7 ft long.

----------


## Bogertophis

Well, if you've only tried rats (as seller told you) I think I'd try a mouse now...not much to lose?  I feel for your frustration...can't see anything you're doing wrong, 
but maybe the seller has given you incorrect information.

----------

_wnateg_ (09-29-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Well, if you've only tried rats (as seller told you) I think I'd try a mouse now...not much to lose?  I feel for your frustration...can't see anything you're doing wrong, 
> but maybe the seller has given you incorrect information.


Yes, I think that's a good plan. I think I have an extra mouse in my freezer anyway.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I think you're trying a little too hard. If she's almost two then she was obviously eating before you got her so she won't starve. I would leave her alone. Let her get comfortable before offering any more food. She'll eat when she's hungry. Scrubs are often nervous and defensive. My male has gotten better after 14 months but he still prefers to be left alone. I have my scrub in a tank now too but I started him out in a smaller tub. You could try covering the  sides of her enclosure to see if it gives her more of a sense of security. I would try feeding her when you see her comfortably perching and cruising her enclosure.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-29-2019),_wnateg_ (09-29-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> I think you're trying a little too hard. If she's almost two then she was obviously eating before you got her so she won't starve. I would leave her alone. Let her get comfortable before offering any more food. She'll eat when she's hungry. Scrubs are often nervous and defensive. My male has gotten better after 14 months but he still prefers to be left alone. I have my scrub in a tank now too but I started him out in a smaller tub. You could try covering the  sides of her enclosure to see if it gives her more of a sense of security. I would try feeding her when you see her comfortably perching and cruising her enclosure.


Thatd definitely part of the problem at least, I think. She is very skittish.
But when I'm not around, she does explore and perch and such. I'm converting my closet to a reptile room, so I actually just moved her into there, so she's surrounded by walls on 3 sides, and she'll only see me when I check in on everything. Maybe that'll help.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-29-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Are you on Facebook?

----------


## wnateg

> Are you on Facebook?


I have a Facebook, yea. Why?

----------


## wnateg



----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (09-30-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Are you on Facebook?


Messaged one of your suggestions, and he said to trying ft quail or day old chicks would be my best bet. So I'll try that, for sure. And considering the size, it's probably not CH, but wild. So that would definitely explain the behavior. Definitely not buying from that seller again then.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),_Team Slytherin_ (10-01-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Great, I hope that works for you! No idea why I didnt think of it My boy eats almost
Exclusively chicks and quail. Not because he is picky, but because my dunerils is. And he LOOOOOVES quail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_wnateg_ (10-01-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Great, I hope that works for you! No idea why I didnt think of it My boy eats almost
> Exclusively chicks and quail. Not because he is picky, but because my dunerils is. And he LOOOOOVES quail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, make sense. They're probably eating more birds in the wild than anything else.

Where do you get your quail? The exotic pet store doesn't have any, so I'm not sure. May order online. Shipping is expensive though.

----------


## Team Slytherin

I usually order through Layne Labs. But most companies that ship rodents do birds as well. Or you could try a feed store?

----------


## wnateg

SUCCESS!!! SHE ATE!!! SHE ATE!!!

The exotic pet store I go to had frozen chicks, so I got one today. I did a dance in the tub, but she didnt go for it, so I left it, and about 15 minutes later I checked the camera, and she was eating it! She was swallowing it from the side, so she had a little trouble, but it worked out.

----------

*bcr229* (10-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-05-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Good Job:   I'm very happy for you!   :Dance:  I know how good this feels!

----------

_wnateg_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## bcr229

That's great!  Chicks are my go-to for picky pythons and boas (except ball pythons go figure).  Fortunately I have friends who raise free-range chickens and they are happy to keep me supplied with their culls.

----------

_wnateg_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## cletus

Glad to see she ate for you!

----------

_wnateg_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!

----------

_wnateg_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's great news! They all eat eventually. Hopefully now that she's eaten she won't look back. Congrats!

----------

_wnateg_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Ate again. Smooth sailing from here? Knock on wood.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

SWEET!   :Good Job:   Now you know what she wants.

----------

_wnateg_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Ate again. Going to start handling this week probably. She's not gonna like it.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Ate again. Going to start handling this week probably. She's not gonna like it.


Think positive... :Wink:

----------

_wnateg_ (11-03-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

You might be surprised. Shell likely be defensive in the enclosure, so Id definitely use a hook...but once she is out, shell probably calm right down. You have some serious discipline that youve been able to keep your paws off her so far!! Definitely the best choice for the animal, but I am the worst I know...

----------

_wnateg_ (11-03-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm glad she's picking up the pace on her feedings. Once they get started there's usually no looking back. You're probably right that she won't like being handled but she'll be fine and hopefully she'll tolerate it well. I strongly agree with using a hook. I also use a gloved hand to remove my scrub from his enclosure and then remove the glove once he calms down. It usually only takes a couple  of minutes. He hardly bites anymore but he does still musk about half the time. Sounds like things are getting better for you two. 🙂

----------

_wnateg_ (11-03-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Handling went well enough. She was crazy and fast, but she calmed down a little bit. I was covered in pee afterwards though.

This is also the first time I've held her. And man, she is pretty. So much iridescence.

----------

Gio (11-10-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

You probably know all this but when I get them out I sit down as soon as possible on a comfy chair or sofa / settee .. then let them rest on my lap and explore the immediate surrounding area whilst always having a hand on them ..

I just see so many on YouTube walking around and not actually supporting the snake well enough which makes the snakes understandably nervous and jerky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_wnateg_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

What a beauty! I'm a big fan of the scrubs. I almost went for one over the Dwarf X SD retic I ended up with.

I hope things continue to go in the right direction for you.

You may want to try a branch or wooden dowel for handling. Scrubs are very arboreal and I'd be surprised if your critter would shun some type of perch.

When younger, my retic did really well with a branch or a dowel. They can wrap up and support themselves on it but they have the option to climb around on you and got back to the branch.

This photo shows Wallace a bit older. I would often take him out and then put the dowel into the back of a chair and let him hang out.


Very early on, this was the way I'd handle him. 


It seems to add a sense of security for them when out of the enclosure.
.


Obviously once they grow and put on weight, this strategy becomes less practical.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-10-2019),_wnateg_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks great W. Get used to the musking  :Smile: . You're so right about their iridescence. Wait until you get her outside in some natural sunlight. She's bigger than I originally thought. She could easily handle medium rats but I'd only feed those biweekly. With her size I'd respectfully disagree with Zinc and Gio just a little. There's no way I'd try to sit down and handle my scrub. They move too fast, they have a very long strike range, and they can be unpredictable. You have to constantly move with them to make sure you're keeping the pointy end away from your face at all times. I prefer to keep both hands on mine or to have him wrapped around one of my arms. I used to use a perch to handle Klauss when he was smaller but now that he's close to 6ft he's gets heavy quickly and he also likes to strike from a perched position so it becomes another fight. I let him rest on our bird feeder to get pics and approaching and removing him was a challenge. I'm glad your first handling session went fairly well. It should get better. I very rarely get tagged anymore and I only get musked about half the time.

----------

Gio (11-10-2019),_wnateg_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> She looks great W. Get used to the musking . You're so right about their iridescence. Wait until you get her outside in some natural sunlight. She's bigger than I originally thought. She could easily handle medium rats but I'd only feed those biweekly. With her size I'd respectfully disagree with Zinc and Gio just a little. There's no way I'd try to sit down and handle my scrub. They move too fast, they have a very long strike range, and they can be unpredictable. You have to constantly move with them to make sure you're keeping the pointy end away from your face at all times. I prefer to keep both hands on mine or to have him wrapped around one of my arms. I used to use a perch to handle Klauss when he was smaller but now that he's close to 6ft he's gets heavy quickly and he also likes to strike from a perched position so it becomes another fight. I let him rest on our bird feeder to get pics and approaching and removing him was a challenge. I'm glad your first handling session went fairly well. It should get better. I very rarely get tagged anymore and I only get musked about half the time.


Yes, she's very, very long. I've seen her laid out across her 3ft tub twice length-wise, and her shed was 8.5+ ft long. Skinny though.

And yes, I was about to comment the same thing. There would've been no way to handle her effectively if I was sitting down. The entire time she was trying to dart away at the speed of light or turn back around on me. She wrapped around my arm, and that let me keep her front end in check. Good suggestions for the future maybe, but shes too flighty right now.

So, so much faster than I would've thought.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

Zig I think you may have misunderstood my post. I would not sit with Wallace and free handle him. Anything two
Handed was the same as what you recommended.  

The perch often alleviates you having to use 2 hands and shifts the behavior to focusing on the perch a bit more. It is not a part of you and often they secure themselves to it and seem less stressed than being fully handled. 

It is also easy to direct the perch away from your body and face. 

Im in full agreement with you on moving while free handling them. 
Mine only wants to run now and hes a speedster 😂

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> I'd respectfully disagree with Zinc and Gio just a little. There's no way I'd try to sit down and handle my scrub. They move too fast, they have a very long strike range, and they can be unpredictable. You have to constantly move with them to make sure you're keeping the pointy end away from your face at all times. I prefer to keep both hands on mine or to have him wrapped around one of my arms. I used to use a perch to handle Klauss when he was smaller but now that he's close to 6ft he's gets heavy quickly and he also likes to strike from a perched position so it becomes another fight. I let him rest on our bird feeder to get pics and approaching and removing him was a challenge. I'm glad your first handling session went fairly well. It should get better. I very rarely get tagged anymore and I only get musked about half the time.


Thats fine  :Smile: 

Ive never handled a scrub python so maybe I shouldnt have commented .. its just something Ive done over the years with nervous Royals and young Burms and Retics ..they just seemed so much calmer when they felt secure ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Yay! Glad to see your first handling sessions went well! This is a super fun species to handle - they definitely keep you on your toes 😉 Luckily, shes long enough that shell easily be able to wrap around your arm (or whatever is nearby) for security and have many feet of body left for exploring! The bright side is, you dont have long hair for her to pull and tangle herself in. Sounds ridiculous, but really is the worst part of handling a kraken like that! And mines not even close to 8ft.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019),_wnateg_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Yay! Glad to see your first handling sessions went well! This is a super fun species to handle - they definitely keep you on your toes 😉 Luckily, shes long enough that shell easily be able to wrap around your arm (or whatever is nearby) for security and have many feet of body left for exploring! The bright side is, you dont have long hair for her to pull and tangle herself in. Sounds ridiculous, but really is the worst part of handling a kraken like that! And mines not even close to 8ft.


Definitely a bright side, as my ETB loves to get up close and personal, but not sure I'll let this girl do that for a long while.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yay! ...The bright side is, you dont have long hair for her to pull and tangle herself in. Sounds ridiculous, but really is the worst part of handling a kraken like that! And mines not even close to 8ft.


 :ROFL:  No scrubs here but I can sure relate to the hazards of long hair!  It truly doesn't take very much for a snake to tie hair into knots & then pull... :Surprised:

----------

_wnateg_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

When my guy did get a little older and acclimated, I was able to handle him easily. They become too heavy for a branch at a certain point.


Things changed significantly since this photo. I was bitten again January of 2019.

He hit bone with this bite and it was only a fraction of a second.

Cleaned up version.


I imagine a scrub would have a similar type of bite.

Mine is now 9 feet long and very strong. I don't let him close to my neck any longer. He can strike out of his cage roughly 4 feet if he chooses.

I think when Zincubus was talking about sitting with the snake, he was probably thinking about size. I agree when these guys get larger, having some of their body settled on something is not a bad idea.

This guy is much larger than your scrub here, you can see he wrapped my leg, much like a branch. He used it as an anchor and explored with the rest of his body. He grew a lot between 2.5 and 3 years surprisingly. 


I'm decent sized and in good shape, but I'd say he is about the maximum I care to handle alone.

Your scrub is bigger than I initially thought when I read this thread.

There are some decent gloves on the market if you are having real issues.

The musking is something I have also experienced. I actually had it straight into my mouth when pulling him out of the cage to show my daughter's friends. 

Not one of the finer moments in my reptile handling career.

Keep working with yours and things may improve. 

Males at maturity may swing the other way unfortunately.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-10-2019),_wnateg_ (11-10-2019),Zincubus (11-11-2019)

----------


## wnateg

That's a fairly gnarly looking bite. She has bitten me once due to a feeding mistake; it wasnt that bad, but she has some thickening up to do.

And luckily, she only went all over my socks, not my mouth haha

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2019),Gio (11-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

First off, while that looks like a nasty bite, GIO your boy is lookin fierce!

And yes, Bog! I finally had to resort to putting my hair up before handling sessions. At least then he looks like a cool hair accessory instead of a mutant making its nest in my hair. His scales are so weird that when he gets tangled, it damages them. They look like ruffled feathers or something...super strange. Fun fact, he just clocked in at 6 ft tonight!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-11-2019),Gio (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-11-2019),_wnateg_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> First off, while that looks like a nasty bite, GIO your boy is lookin fierce!
> 
> And yes, Bog! I finally had to resort to putting my hair up before handling sessions. At least then he looks like a cool hair accessory instead of a mutant making its nest in my hair. His scales are so weird that when he gets tangled, it damages them. They look like ruffled feathers or something...super strange. Fun fact, he just clocked in at 6 ft tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what my spotted python does to me!   :ROFL:  And she is only about 3.5' but is she ever strong, & constricts like crazy.  At least my other snakes would just 
be "passing thru" but not her, oh no!  I started to think she was going to be there permanently.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-11-2019),_wnateg_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> That's exactly what my spotted python does to me!   And she is only about 3.5' but is she ever strong, & constricts like crazy.  At least my other snakes would just 
> be "passing thru" but not her, oh no!  I started to think she was going to be there permanently.


Hahaha its like they think they own us or something! Lets be real; they do.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_wnateg_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> First off, while that looks like a nasty bite, GIO your boy is lookin fierce!
> 
> And yes, Bog! I finally had to resort to putting my hair up before handling sessions. At least then he looks like a cool hair accessory instead of a mutant making its nest in my hair. His scales are so weird that when he gets tangled, it damages them. They look like ruffled feathers or something...super strange. Fun fact, he just clocked in at 6 ft tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say I'm fairly brave, but not sure that's a situation I'd be comfortable with!

----------


## Team Slytherin

That is completely understandable. Luckily, he might be the tamest scrub on the planet and I have zero fear that he will bite me. As long as I am respectful, of course. When he doesnt want to be messed with, he reminds me whos boss and I leave him be  :Wink:  Its a fair trade, since he lets me manhandle and badger the living hell out of him 90% of the time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> First off, while that looks like a nasty bite, GIO your boy is lookin fierce!
> 
> And yes, Bog! I finally had to resort to putting my hair up before handling sessions. At least then he looks like a cool hair accessory instead of a mutant making its nest in my hair. His scales are so weird that when he gets tangled, it damages them. They look like ruffled feathers or something...super strange. Fun fact, he just clocked in at 6 ft tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could double for Oona Chaplin

 :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-11-2019),Gio (11-11-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> First off, while that looks like a nasty bite, GIO your boy is lookin fierce!
> 
> And yes, Bog! I finally had to resort to putting my hair up before handling sessions. At least then he looks like a cool hair accessory instead of a mutant making its nest in my hair. His scales are so weird that when he gets tangled, it damages them. They look like ruffled feathers or something...super strange. Fun fact, he just clocked in at 6 ft tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> I'd say I'm fairly brave, but not sure that's a situation I'd be comfortable with!


I'm with you on this one W. Slytherin is a bit more daring and trusting than I am when it comes to letting a scrub near her face and she's a lot prettier than me  :Smile:  . I'm just not there yet and I'm not sure I ever will be. Every time my guy gets too close I have to redirect him. 

I cant do this anymore.


Enter at your own risk.


He's getting better though.

----------

Gio (11-11-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-11-2019),_wnateg_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## wnateg

New shed, havent measured it yet

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2019),Gio (12-05-2019)

----------


## wnateg

She switched to quail just fine, right after her shed. It's kind of hard to see but shes yawning (or whatever it is) in the first picture

----------


## wnateg

Decided it was time to give her enclosure a cleaning and weigh her, so I know the food size is right. She is 1040g.



Then I learned a very valuable lesson: you need a lot of space to handle a wild scrub python, because when it wants to get away, it will get away, faster than the speed of light.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2020),Gio (01-14-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yeah, trying to weigh your scrub is a waste of time. I see you learned your lesson though. Just by looking at her I'd feed her mostly medium rats but she can easily eat a large rat. My male is about the same size.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2020),Gio (01-14-2020),_wnateg_ (01-13-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Yeah, trying to weigh your scrub is a waste of time. I see you learned your lesson though. Just by looking at her I'd feed her mostly medium rats but she can easily eat a large rat. My male is about the same size.


Well the weighing went fine, it was afterwards when I was trying to handle that it became an issue. But yea, I was literally about to send you a message and asking what you recommend. I was thinking of maybe trying a medium rat + quail combo to see if she would take rat. She has been eating two quail weekly. I also have large quail on the way.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She still won't eat rats eh? Chain feeding a rat after a small quail might work. I'd thaw them together and hopefully the scenting will entice her to take the rodent. How much do the quail weigh?

----------


## wnateg

> She still won't eat rats eh? Chain feeding a rat after a small quail might work. I'd thaw them together and hopefully the scenting will entice her to take the rodent. How much do the quail weigh?


Two of them were about 100g, so I think I'm underfeeding a bit. And I have large ones coming that are supposedly 100-150g. I haven't bothered to try a rat again, but I think it's worth a shot.

----------


## Gio

That reminds me of my loving, Wallace the retic in a smaller package.

I've never weighed him, and have never been able to measure him.

Nice looking bite there!

----------

_wnateg_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> That reminds me of my loving, Wallace the retic in a smaller package.
> 
> I've never weighed him, and have never been able to measure him.
> 
> Nice looking bite there!


Yea, not really making a habit out of it, but I had to clean her enclosure anyway, so I didn't really need to do anything special to weigh her. I've tried this http://serpwidgets.com/main/measure a couple times and I get anywhere in the 7' range. I think that's accurate because her skin is 9'.

----------

Gio (01-14-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Yea, not really making a habit out of it, but I had to clean her enclosure anyway, so I didn't really need to do anything special to weigh her. I've tried this http://serpwidgets.com/main/measure a couple times and I get anywhere in the 7' range. I think that's accurate because her skin is 9'.


I have a measure app on my phone, but by the time I get it all set, he's on the move.

I'm guessing he's anywhere between 8 and 10 feet. 

I'd say you are probably in the ballpark with your guess.

----------

_wnateg_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

If she's 1040g then 100g of food is a decent meal for her but I would occasionally give her larger meals. I definitely think it's worth trying to get her on rats. It'll make things a lot easier as she grows. I'd try scenting and chain feeding for the next 2-3 offerings and then shut off the quail entirely. That should familiarize her with the new food source. Once she's eating rats consistently I'd start offering a diverse diet.

----------

_wnateg_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Chain feeding a small quail and medium rat worked perfectly. Seems like she took longer to find the food, not sure if coincidence or not, but it still worked.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-25-2020),Gio (01-26-2020)

----------


## wnateg

One very big poop in her new enclosure.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2020),lew-e (02-07-2020)

----------


## wnateg

The chain feeding worked I guess. She just ate a large rat.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (02-23-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> The chain feeding worked I guess. She just ate a large rat.


Sounds like your girl is finally on track W. She should eat anything you throw at her now. Keep us posted.  :Smile:

----------

_wnateg_ (02-24-2020)

----------


## wnateg

She didnt eat the rat last week, despite her acting hungry. And she didnt eat the rat last night, so after a few hours, I threw in a small quail. But after checking this morning, she didnt eat either of them. What a pain.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's got plenty of reserves so she ain't starving. She might just be a light eater. Try only feeding her every 2-4 weeks.

----------

_wnateg_ (03-08-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> She's got plenty of reserves so she ain't starving. She might just be a light eater. Try only feeding her every 2-4 weeks.


Yea, I ain't worried about it too much. She is long and slender. I will try spacing out the feedings more. That large rat was the biggest meal she's ever had.

----------


## Team Slytherin

Man, thats lame. My guy always acts like hes starving and would eat anything that looked edible! How often are you feeding her?

----------

_wnateg_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Man, that’s lame. My guy always acts like he’s starving and would eat anything that looked edible! How often are you feeding her?


She's had her head out of the hide more frequently, which I'd take as a sign she's hungry. And she was eating consistently as you can see, which is why I am a bit annoyed.

----------


## Team Slytherin

Oh yeah, Id definitely knock her back to every 3-4 weeks now that shes established. Has she been hiding most of the time or does she come out to bask?

----------

_wnateg_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Oh yeah, Id definitely knock her back to every 3-4 weeks now that shes established. Has she been hiding most of the time or does she come out to bask?


She's still very skittish, so assuming I'm not near, she will have her head out of the hide, then she explores some at night.

----------


## wnateg

I'm thankful one of my snakes always has a full shed at least.

----------

_cletus_ (03-29-2020)

----------


## wnateg

In the water dish. Mites? There was maybe a dozen in there, but theyre like little dots, so it's hard to tell. This was the biggest one. I was eating dinner and have a crushed finger, so I havent inspected her yet. But I imagine if they're this small, itd be hard to see anything.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I can't tell if it's a mite but I really hope it isn't. Have you given all your critters a good look over?

----------


## wnateg

> I can't tell if it's a mite but I really hope it isn't. Have you given all your critters a good look over?


Not yet. I ran out of daylight and I'm down a hand, but I will just have to get it done tomorrow. Not sure why mites (if thats what they are) would suddenly appear; I haven't changed or added anything for awhile.

----------


## wnateg

So I checked the undersides and face of both the scrub and retic, as they are housed in the same stack. And I did not see anything.

The specs I saw in the water bowl are just so small, combined with the fact I havent changed anything for awhile and nothing noticeable on the snakes, I'm not convinced they're mites. Maybe little bugs that were in the wood?

I'm not sure I want to do anything drastic without further evidence, so I will keep monitoring.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Still wont eat. Last ate 2/22. I even offered up a quail tonight.

Very suspicious considering the "bugs" that I may have found.

But tonight, I risked a bite to the face after she wouldn't eat and got up real close to double check, and I did not see mites anywhere on her upper half.

I could restrain her to be more thorough, but I'm pretty confident of what I was looking at.

----------


## wnateg

In fact, maybe I will restrain her tomorrow and check. I'd rather be thorough now and rule out that issue sooner rather than later.

----------


## wnateg

Despite being totally insane, she's clean.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-05-2020),Gio (04-06-2020),_Reinz_ (04-05-2020),vivi (04-05-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks fierce!

----------

_wnateg_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Thats a great pic!

----------

_wnateg_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Ate a quail yesterday. First time eating since 2/22.

Still just putting it in the enclosure over night. Luckily she doesn't mind cold food.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-18-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...But tonight, I risked a bite to the face after she wouldn't eat and got up real close to double check, and I did not see mites anywhere on her upper half...


If I were you, I'd invest a few bucks in one of these:  about $10 on Ebay, many sources now selling them for COVID.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-18-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Interior decorating. 100"

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-19-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-17-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (07-17-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Wow! Wild experience tonight that I thought would never happen. I was watching a movie in the living room. Next to the tv is the hallway with a bathroom and the two doors to the reptile rooms. Anna (my cat) walked into the hallway and started acting really funny. Sniffing around, jumping up, like she found something. I pause the movie and walk into the hallway.

BAM! My scrub was sliding through the hallway!! I grabbed Anna and rushed to lock her up in my bedroom.

This girl was stretched out all the way from the snake room door past the hallway bathroom toilet. I haven’t seen the scrub stretched out in a year at least, but I measured that distance afterwards and it was over 9 ft!

anyway, I opened up the snake room door and I had left the enclosure cracked about 2 in, because I was spraying down the enclosure and when I closed it, it jammed on something, so I thought it was closed. 

So I grabbed her by the tail and used the snake hook to guide her back to the enclosure.

A wild situation that could’ve been a lot worse. Thankfully Anna wasn’t hurt (or eaten), and though, I’d like to think I’ll never make another mistake again, I’ll just prepare better for next time. I’ll be securing the bottom of the reptile room door, so no snakes can get out, if I do make that mistake again.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-08-2020),Gio (12-08-2020),_Reinz_ (12-18-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Your cat got lucky you were around... :Surprised:

----------

_wnateg_ (12-07-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Your cat got lucky you were around...


Yea, the stars really aligned to make the bad situation... less bad!

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

That was close! Glad no one got hurt.

----------

_wnateg_ (12-07-2020)

----------


## Andiamo

> anyway, I opened up the snake room door and I had left the enclosure cracked about 2 in, because I was spraying down the enclosure and when I closed it, it jammed on something, so I thought it was closed.


Do you have a lock on the cage?  It's possible you did close it and she pushed it open.

My BP can actually slide the glass open if don't use a shim.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2020),_wnateg_ (12-07-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Do you have a lock on the cage?  It's possible you did close it and she pushed it open.
> 
> My BP can actually slide the glass open if don't use a shim.


There is a lock, but its one of those jewelry case locks that slide on, so it was able to lock while still being slightly open.

----------

Andiamo (12-07-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-07-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Im glad everything worked out well this time W. A good reminder to double/triple check and make sure those enclosures are secured. Sounds like your scrubbie is stretching out a bit. I think my boy is a tad over 7ft but still pretty slender even though he smashes large and jumbo rats like tic-tacs. Im hoping to get some rabbits for him and the other larger critters next year.

----------

Gio (12-08-2020),_wnateg_ (12-08-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Im glad everything worked out well this time W. A good reminder to double/triple check and make sure those enclosures are secured. Sounds like your scrubbie is stretching out a bit. I think my boy is a tad over 7ft but still pretty slender even though he smashes large and jumbo rats like tic-tacs. Im hoping to get some rabbits for him and the other larger critters next year.


Yea, normally I'm pretty cautious about these things, but everyone makes mistakes I guess.

Yes, she's getting longer and longer! It was quite shocking. She's also fairly slender, about the size of my forearm, but the longest tail I've ever seen. I need to make a new hide box because she's barely fitting in her favorite one.

I feed jumbo rats as well. I'll be getting rabbits for my retic soon I think.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-08-2020),Gio (12-08-2020)

----------


## Gio

I've been there too!

I had an escape once. My boa's cage was all closed up and locked but one of the tabs in the upper left corner was not over the glass. 

The next morning I sat and stared at the cage like an idiot thinking the snake was hidden somewhere in the substrate or behind something.

Then I saw the tab open but still thought there was no way he could squeeze through an area that tight.

I was wrong!  

Fortunately I knew where he'd go. He was under the (at the time) retic cage next to the room heater just chilling out.

The retic I had back then was an up and coming Jackass and I started making a habit of redundant cage lockup checks from then on. 

An escape is stressful enough. A potentially dangerous animal escaping adds another level to that. Luckily in my case the snake room is separated from the rest of the house by doors and stairs.

Glad you got things squared away.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-17-2020),_wnateg_ (12-08-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Hahahahaha holy hell, I bet that about gave you a heart attack! How is she doing these days? Aside from growing like a weed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_wnateg_ (12-17-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Hahahahaha holy hell, I bet that about gave you a heart attack! How is she doing these days? Aside from growing like a weed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long time no see! She eats like vacuum, so no wonder she's growing so fast! But mean as ever! LOL

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (12-17-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (12-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Thats great, though!! Yeah, sorry. Im pretty sure I forgot my password and was just too lazy to go through the steps. Is that sad? I have no idea how long its been. Last I heard updates, she was always scared and flighty! Im glad shes found her scrub confidence. 

And YES, that feeding response is like nothing I have ever seen. My guy always acts like hes starving. The other day, I gave him a medium AND a small rat...and he still acted like a devil until I heated a chick, too! I know Ive been feeding him light lately because I moved back into my apartment (I had to go stay with fam in Texas for a year because I had a brutal, Viking-style surgery) and had a whole bag of chicks in the freezer. 

Chicks are way too small, so Ive been tossing him 3 at a time...but its still not really enough. Anyway, I digress. MANY breeding scrub keepers take their scrubs off food for the entire winter, so he is crying to the wrong person! I started feeding him every two weeks to keep him from getting crabby and throwing a fit. And I swear to god, man. He has long since learned that the sound of a hair dryer, no matter how many rooms away, means food. But now, just in case...its also the sounds of a vacuum cleaner, carpet shampooer, and the dishwasher. If he is ever lost, all I need is a blowdryer. Its like a dog whistle to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (12-18-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-18-2020),_Spicey_ (12-19-2020),_wnateg_ (12-18-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Thats great, though!! Yeah, sorry. Im pretty sure I forgot my password and was just too lazy to go through the steps. Is that sad? I have no idea how long its been. Last I heard updates, she was always scared and flighty! Im glad shes found her scrub confidence. 
> 
> And YES, that feeding response is like nothing I have ever seen. My guy always acts like hes starving. The other day, I gave him a medium AND a small rat...and he still acted like a devil until I heated a chick, too! I know Ive been feeding him light lately because I moved back into my apartment (I had to go stay with fam in Texas for a year because I had a brutal, Viking-style surgery) and had a whole bag of chicks in the freezer. 
> 
> Chicks are way too small, so Ive been tossing him 3 at a time...but its still not really enough. Anyway, I digress. MANY breeding scrub keepers take their scrubs off food for the entire winter, so he is crying to the wrong person! I started feeding him every two weeks to keep him from getting crabby and throwing a fit. And I swear to god, man. He has long since learned that the sound of a hair dryer, no matter how many rooms away, means food. But now, just in case...its also the sounds of a vacuum cleaner, carpet shampooer, and the dishwasher. If he is ever lost, all I need is a blowdryer. Its like a dog whistle to him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is sad! Theres only so many scrub owners on here!

Yea, chicks are too small for me! I feed my girl a jumbo rat or a couple large quail every two weeks. And shes still skinny. All those calories go to her length! Haha

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (12-19-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (12-19-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-23-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

How is this girl doing these days?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

